

Show HN: A simple project i made to learn node.js - lupin-binb

http://binb.nodejitsu.com<p>Alredy posted, but giving it another try.
What do you think?
======
frou_dh
It's a multiplayer competitive music listening game. Very interactive. Nice
job!

------
tracedwax
Yes - very cool. +1 to posting the code if you're up for doing that!

------
sumukh1
I like it!

Have you considered posting the code up?

~~~
lupin-binb
<https://github.com/lpinca/binb>

------
matdwyer
Very neat game, congrats. The GF was loving it

------
revorad
What a fantastic idea and so well made!

------
sidcool
Clickable <http://binb.nodejitsu.com>

------
RexM
It's pretty fun :)

